# New to the Group



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the group and would like to introduce myself. I have been diagnosed with Ibs for about 2 years. Although I have ready various situations and you all describe yourself as being C or D. I have not heard of this before, can someone explain? Anyway, I feel much better that you are all out there. I am 25 years old and will be graduating college in May. Does anyone have any advice on things I can do to get a normal job that will accept my condition? Look forward to talking with you!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

c=constipationd=dirrahea (spelling?)


----------



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks Jen S., that should have been an obvious one!


----------

